# Dog breed ID?



## treegod (Jan 1, 2014)

I have a one-year-old "mastiff", described to us as a Pyrenean mastiff, but by pictures it doesn't quite seem right. He does have the typical "six claws" of a mastiff, but I'm not sure if that's isolated to mastiff breeds or not. At least his mother did bear a resemblance to the Pyrenean mastiff.
Recently I saw pictures of a Carpathian mountain dog that showed a striking resemblence to them.
I'm leaving three pictures of him at different ages. In one he's playing with our bulldog x french bulldog.
Thanks in advance for any help (ID-ing dogs by photo is difficult, I know, but I just want to investigate possibilities).

For what it's worth, here are some relevant Wiki articles:
This is what we were told: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyrenean_Mastiff
This is what we are suspecting (we're not aware of other breeds that look like this): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carpathian_Shepherd_Dog
Catalan Sheepdog (Gos d'Atura) has also been a guess - and by his facial hair I wouldn't be surprised he has some of this or something similar: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gos_d'atura


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 1, 2014)

It is very difficult to say.
How large is he? From the pics there is no way to determine weight or height.
Briards also have the extra dewclaws. They are a very hairy breed that looks similar to the Catalan, it is also a herding breed not a Livestock Guardian Breed.
The ears are saying something altogether different and the coat is questionable.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Jan 2, 2014)

He does look like he has briard ears.  What other lgd breeds besides pyrs have the extra dew claw?


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 2, 2014)

I think a lot of large breed dogs posses extra few claws actually, but I may be wrong


----------



## bcnewe2 (Jan 4, 2014)

I've seen border collies born with them. Usually they clip them off as wee pups.  They tear easy on working dogs.


----------



## drdoolittle (Jan 24, 2014)

Is he the one in the first picture?  Almost looks like he has some Belgian Sheepdog in him (Terveran (sp?))


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 24, 2014)

Maybe part Pyrenean Shepherd but not Pyrenean Mastiff.
The Pyrenean Shepherd Dog looks a little similar to a small briard.


----------

